# Directory size



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Gosh have you ever looked at properties of a directory and gotten sick of waiting for it to pull up the number/size of files in the directory? I just found a program by Sysinternals that does it in, well seconds. I checked my C: drive, it gave me a result in about 5-10 seconds (thats like 50 gigs of files and directories)

Its commandline interface though :<

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/du.mspx


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, I always hate waiting while the folder size goes up higher and higher.


----------

